# Craftsman Combo router



## LowLyfe (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked about plenty of times but I searched and didn't come up with any solid opinions so i'll ask it 1 more time.

I know that I should probably get the expensive bosch or porter cable routers but i'm really only planning on making speaker rings and occasional trim panels for audio installs which are far and few between so I wont be using the router much. I've considered getting the Craftsman Combo router pack to replace the fixed based craftsman that had burnt up on me but I bought it used before I knew anything about routing what-so-ever and i'm sure it was used hard considering all the projects the guy had done with it. I have the small craftsman router table already which is another reason i'm opting toward this router.
Am I wasting my money if I buy it, (about $90) if I remember correctly? I'd appreciate any input from those of you who have them and/or have used them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, I have not tried the new Craftsman combo kits but many forum members are very pleased with them. They provide the most value per dollar for a home user quality router. You should have no problems with it.


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't understand why Sears have two different router kit, one for the US and one for Canada, here's the links and compare.
PS: The Canadian model is not available in US and same for US model for Canada.

Canada: CRAFTSMAN®/MD Professional 12.5-amp Plunge/Fixed/D-handle Combination Router - Sears | Sears Canada

And US: Craftsman 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They are Both available in the states.." Canada " The link you posted is of a older model, I have 4 of them and got them for 85.oo ea. from Sears in the US on sale..

===



thrinfo said:


> I don't understand why Sears have two different router kit, one for the US and one for Canada, here's the links and compare.
> PS: The Canadian model is not available in US and same for US model for Canada.
> 
> Canada: CRAFTSMAN®/MD Professional 12.5-amp Plunge/Fixed/D-handle Combination Router - Sears | Sears Canada
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you think that is confusing you should know that you are looking at online purchase pricing. If you go into different stores you will find that prices also vary between them. There are about 10 Sears stores in the Detroit metro area. A forum member posted about a clearance special on a router table that included a bit set and work light. I called one store and found this set was still regular price. ($120) By calling around to the other stores I found 6 different prices from the 10 stores. I ended up paying $40 for the set. This is just one more reason why I quit shopping at Sears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

I have posted this link for On-Line deals many times you can find some real deals on line web site..and the Sears store in the close out bin....some are missing parts I got one of the 2hp rotuers for 20.oo and all it needed was a collet nut..

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/24085-craftsman-2-h-p-plunge-router-79-a.html

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/9201-craftsman-professional-3-base-kit-89-99-a.html

Craftsman Professional 28084 12 5 Amp Corded Fixed Plunge D-Handle Combination Router from Sears.com

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/9222-craftsman-3-base-router-killer-deal.html

===


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Craftsman 27683 2hp.*

Rob, I purchased one of the Craftsman 27683 kits a few months ago and have been well pleased with it. I have 4 other routers but did not have a working plunge router. If you sign up for the free Craftsman Club you can save even more on this router. I will be buying another set when they are on sale. They have every feature of a much more expensive router, including above table lift.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Bob if you see a super low sale on it let us know ok? Until then I'll be working on a somewhat believable reason to tell the wife as to why I need new router.


----------



## LowLyfe (Aug 1, 2011)

So today I found the 2HP combo kit online for $108 at sears but the store had it priced at $120, they looked up the sell price online and I ended up with the router at $108 since they matched the online price.
I feel like this is a great deal for such a nice tool. Came with a decent bag, nice wrench, couple of different dust covers and 2 router bases. Im hoping to jump right in and use it tomorrow.


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> They are Both available in the states.." Canada " The link you posted is of a older model, I have 4 of them and got them for 85.oo ea. from Sears in the US on sale..
> 
> ===


As you can see, in Canada they sold the older model, it's quite usual, we almost have the old ones, at least now we can order directly from US.


----------

